# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Stage][Genve/Annecy] Master 1 Informatique et Rseaux

## Bonsuere

Bonjour,

Je suis tudiant en MASTER 1  l'IUP TRI (Tlcom, rseaux, info option applications, informatique et services)  l'Universit de Savoie et dans le cadre de mes tudes je dois ffectuer un stage.
Il devra dbuter en avril et durer entre 4 et 6 mois.

Idalement je recherche un stage dans la scurit informatique mais je suis ouvert  toute proposition ayant rapport avec ma formation (developpement par exemple).

Je suis de proche de Genve (plan les ouates, carouge etc) et d'Annecy.

Merci de me contacter (par MP ou arnoux.j (AT) gmail.com)afin que je vous envoie mon CV ou toute autre information complmentaire.

edit : le stage doit obligatoirement tre conventionn.

----------

